# moving to Durban Balito



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

hallo can some body tell the truth abt how safe is the city Durban.....one hear so much about troubles and and not so much about good news we have bought a house in Balito and we must move to S.A thats for sure our final plan i work as a nurse and my husband will be retired by then....how easy it for me to get a job...how are the salaries like...i also have a dream to open my own shop....beauty and wedding dresses........ but i dont know how this will work out or not please help....


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Loyiwe said:


> hallo can some body tell the truth abt how safe is the city Durban.....one hear so much about troubles and and not so much about good news we have bought a house in Balito and we must move to S.A thats for sure our final plan i work as a nurse and my husband will be retired by then....how easy it for me to get a job...how are the salaries like...i also have a dream to open my own shop....beauty and wedding dresses........ but i dont know how this will work out or not please help....


A lot of people are prob getting tired of everything I writes, so I wont on your question. All I say is this. Go through all the other posts and realy look at what everyone says. And all I can say is if you would have to think of violent crime and fear once a day and you are not where you ar not now, really think why you are going there.

Beautiful wedding dresses etc. You should also do your research on the demographics of the country, city and decide who will have to be your clients.

Form me you will only here negatives and WHY?
Beacuse in personal view the severity of the negatives outway the positives very far. Money and well not sure what else there is is not going to bring you very far when you are not living anymore.
But it is all up to you to do your reesearch, but do not think that all the people like me telling all the negatives are sour or anything, because ask any one if they can gaurentee you that your chances of experiencing violence are not high and if they were honest none of them could do that.

If you are still prepared to go. Good luck, watch your back and hopefully everything works out the way you are thinking/hoping it will - Just rember the opposite in South Africa is a harsh reality


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Loyiwe,
As martinw suggests,read the other posts here, also do a search IOL: News for South Africa and the World
especially the Natal Mercury and the daily News which are the local newspapers.
They unfortunately only report Murders and not home Invasions,Rapes etc.
A Couple of small points,
Are you a SA Citizen or do you have a SA work permit?
If not,you cannot work and getting a work permit can take two years.

If, so, Have you worked in a Govt/Community Nursing Scheme before because if not, you will have to work for the SA Medical services at whatever Hospital they need you at for at least a year,possibly two and pass Exams. 
In addition, SA Nursing salaries are probably the second worst in SA,
You mentioned you had bought a House, ?


----------



## Sibella (Jul 20, 2008)

Ballito is a beautiful town, I've only been there once but loved it. It is a holiday town though so mostly busy over holidays which would affect your business if you should open one there.

Good luck!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sibella said:


> Ballito is a beautiful town, I've only been there once but loved it. It is a holiday town though so mostly busy over holidays which would affect your business if you should open one there.
> 
> Good luck!


Do you live near there?


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Sibella said:


> Ballito is a beautiful town, I've only been there once but loved it. It is a holiday town though so mostly busy over holidays which would affect your business if you should open one there.
> 
> Good luck!


I will admit it is a beautiful part of the land. pretty sure it is still where some of the well off people live though(not sure about crime - being in a rich area it might prob be not that bad off). My work used to take me up and down the Kwa Zulu Natal North $ South Coast, and as a break in the monotonous freeway I used to take the old road through Ballito. It is really nice, and if you can afford to live there it is probably the better place to be. I am not recommending any area just sharing an opinion.

it isnt realy a city or town so one would have to think about the business you would open there.

Loyiwe good luck in your ventures and just make sure you follow all precautions most people will tell you about.


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

iam danish citizen and iam at the moment working on ortopædkirurgi and im very sure that i not gonna seek for a job in s.africa if it only for red cross purposes......it must be that i can also earn my living... i have also worked in home nursing but i get paid better at he hospital and i work only at night... so i dont know ..........at me and a job as a nurse in Kwa zulu


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Really,you have bought a house,based on a holday? all the Danish I know have English as a second language.
and are actually very good at the grammar part of it.
I think you should move there immediately, there is no crime, its all bitter old white farmers after all


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

yes i know it seemed to me to be a good place we are trying to visit the areal once in every one year before we move down our next trip is 2010...its just that i cant get a job if salaries there are as bad as mentioned before but i my wish is my saving up to start a business....but as danish citizen i dont need a visa to come to SA but i dont know if i must apply for a work permit and how......to get it i like our house it nice and its not far from the small shopping center


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Durban is a hole.... It had a few years (a long time ago) where is was OK, now... Don't bother.
(look at pictures - has anything actually been build since the late 80's?)


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

ok i dont know much abt the city......so thats something new for me i got to find out...but what to do now that we have alredy bought a house?


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

yes dear iam happy with all advances so i just find out today how to reply on this chat line sorry dear its not that i was being unpolite with yr. reply...but are you s.african?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Loyiwe said:


> ok i dont know much abt the city......so thats something new for me i got to find out...but what to do now that we have alredy bought a house?


#
You bought a house there.....?? Where are you from?


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

yes iam african but danish citizen......lived in Europe for 21yrs and could like to settle in SA and thats why we bought a house in Balito


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Why not live Denmark? Its like a real country.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Halo - Durbs is a dump nowdays. In fact, if God was going to give South Africa an enema, I bet it would be stuck in Durban!


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

ok but in any case that dont change our mind to sell our house in Balito............gud knows what will happen to that time we wish to move down there to S.Africa mean while HOPE


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree Durban is definitely not the best city to live in  If you are going to work in the private sector (there is a medi-clinic in Pietermaritzburg) or netcare, your salary can be anything from R 8000 to R 10 000 if you are a registered nurse. Assistants or staff nurses earn much less. The government hospitals pay more than the private sector, but unfortunately the work conditions are not very good. Healthcare in the government sector is poor and peopl often have to wait in cues for treatment, just to be sent home again. Hospitals are mostly understaffed and have very limited supplies. If you are going to be the only earner in the house and you don't have substantial savings to come over with, you are going to battle to make a living.
Crime is high in Durban, I would not recommend Durban city centre - It is a scary place  Balito is nice 
Do your homework first before coming otherwise you might be disappointed.


----------



## Ericak (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ballito is great!*

Hi. I currently live in Ballito. So, let me give you the real facts and not some stories from people who've past through... know Durban etc. Ballito is nothing like Durban. We moved to Ballito from Johannesburg because we wanted to get away from crime. This is our experience of this wonderful town -

We don't worry about crime - yet we are still careful (as you would be anywhere in the world)
Our kids are safe and leave their bikes etc outside - (but we live in a secure estate)
I have not heard of any murder/rape etc - (any serious crime since we've been here or of any such crime in the last 5 years)
There are burglaries, but once again no serious violent crime combined with it.
It is a town where people really care - especially if you become involved in the community. We have no family here and people have been wonderful.
It is not a small town anymore (like other posts might have implied) there has been major developments in Ballito
Ballito has the newest Netcare hospital in South Africa - it beautiful!
There is a huge demand in SA for nursing staff - be it in the private sector or the government sector
With regards to your wedding dress company - there isn't a company such as this in Ballito or close by - so I think you would do well. You can contact me should you require more info (I have some personal info about this which I'll share with you) Most of the people here are entrepreneurs and make their own way. Some are really wealthy and others not really (but we'd rather have less here than more in New York, London or Johannesburg)
It is expensive to live here - food / services / schooling etc.
Apart from that the weather is great - it gets a bit warm in Feb but the winters are wonderful
It is a wonderful place to retire! I know many people who have retired here - in fact my parents are considering moving here.

So bottom line - I've lived other places in the world. Yes Africa has it's problems, there's crime, corruption etc etc. But ... the people are warm and kind. Africa has something special in it's soil. It calls for it's children. If you want to be happy here, you would be. Please contact me when you visit again and I'll introduce you to some of the locals - we'd love to meet you! Trust the decision you made! We've never regretted moving here!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Erica,
Yes Ballito has certainly Grown, so very different from my Youth staying in Peace Cottage down at the Beach.
I'm glad to hear its safe, your local SA Police Station is still Umhlali if I recall?

The 2008 to 2009 stats are'nt out yet but I see there were 155 Murders ,250 odd rapes, 65 Carjackings, 633 Robbery with aggravating Circumstance (ie with a weapon ,176 last year)
and the one we all fear the most, 78 Home invasions of which 62 were 2007-2008 in the last 5 years
.
Source:
http://www.saps.gov.za/statistics/reports/crimestats/2008/_provinces/kzn/pdf/umhlali.pdf

Now I will agree with you that Ballito,Chakas etc are preferable to Johannesburg and a lot safer , but felt I needed to point out a few things,

The poster will have to do at least one if not two years Community service, before she can work at the new Private Netcare Hospital ( Google SA Health Professionals)

Secondly,I am very happy that you live in a secure Estate and can leave your Bicycles out,
Is the House the Poster has bought also in a secure Gated Estate?

I dont care wether the poster does or does not move to SA, no skin off my nose.
Just as long as they do it with their eyes open and all the facts.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Did'nt Lynne Hume, Murdered Estate Agent live in Ballito?

News - South Africa: Mystery of Lynne's last tragic hours


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

And Durban is your nearest City,whats it? about 40 minutes drive?

Moneyweb - Soapbox - What the hell`s happened to Durbs

"This past Christmas season and New Year's season at the Durban Beach Front was a total disaster - and a nightmare for local residents.

There were three murders on Durban beach on December 18 alone. And during the last eighteen days in December, there were 1722 assaults, 111 gunshot wounds, 493 stabbings, and 282 rapes. On Christmas and New Year's, literally millions of broken beer bottles, human waste were deposited along the Durban beach front. There were tens of thousands of drunken hooligans everywhere, stabbing people, mugging, raping and shooting. Afterwards, the street cleaners picked up off 37,000 bags of rubbish from just two streets afterwards along the beach. And there were 51,000 bags of litter collected from the beach - rubbish, human waste and broken glass. In weight, this amounted to 716 tons of rubbish and broken glass."


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

What alovely celebration! What a heart-warmingly safe environment to be considering to live in!

I am just about to pack my bags and leave this horrendous part of the world that I live in and move back to all those things in SA that I miss - murder, rape etc

Whoopee!!!!!!!


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

*thanks Ericak*

iam just happy to hear something positive abt our planned future in Balito pls tell me more abt everything there we are planning to come over for a visit 2010 and we must stay in a guest house just near to our house in order to experince how it would be like before we finally move.....but i would be more than happy if at all i can get in touch with you since you seems to have all what i need ......i will write again and maybe you can get my mail and we can communicate from there thanks love............














Ericak said:


> Hi. I currently live in Ball
> 
> 
> ito. So, let me give you the real facts and not some stories from people who've past through... know Durban etc. Ballito is nothing like Durban. We moved to Ballito from Johannesburg because we wanted to get away from crime. This is our experience of this wonderful town -
> ...


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

*contact......*

hallo dear Ericak
iam still waiting for yr. details you promise you could send me in order to get in touch with you.....on the moving to Balito issue ok looking forward to hearing from you soon















Loyiwe said:


> iam just happy to hear something positive abt our planned future in Balito pls tell me more abt everything there we are planning to come over for a visit 2010 and we must stay in a guest house just near to our house in order to experince how it would be like before we finally move.....but i would be more than happy if at all i can get in touch with you since you seems to have all what i need ......i will write again and maybe you can get my mail and we can communicate from there thanks love............


----------



## Loyiwe (Jan 11, 2009)

yes i have my mail [email protected]tmail.com so dont hastet to get in touch theres still a lot i wanna know about Balito and i could like to work there as a nurse but where to start from and how to go about thats a problem you see when iam still here in Sweden!!!!


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Did'nt Lynne Hume, Murdered Estate Agent live in Ballito?
> 
> News - South Africa: Mystery of Lynne's last tragic hours


Pehaps. But my friend of 18 yrs also currently lives there. Your point?:juggle:


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> literally millions of broken beer bottles There were tens of thousands of drunken hooligans everywhere, stabbing people, mugging, raping and shooting. Afterwards, the street cleaners picked up off 37,000 bags of rubbish from just two streets afterwards along the beach. And there were 51,000 bags of litter collected from the beach - rubbish, human waste and broken glass. In weight, this amounted to 716 tons of rubbish and broken glass."



I would like sworn testimony as to the "literally millions" comment - who counted and verified?

Tens of thousands of people just milling aboutr stabbing and ****ting on the odd occasion - yeah right!!


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> What alovely celebration! What a heart-warmingly safe environment to be considering to live in!
> 
> I am just about to pack my bags and leave this horrendous part of the world that I live in and move back to all those things in SA that I miss - murder, rape etc
> 
> Whoopee!!!!!!!


How can any person miss rape and murder?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Ericak said:


> Hi. I currently live in Ballito. So, let me give you the real facts and not some stories from people who've past through... know Durban etc. Ballito is nothing like Durban. We moved to Ballito from Johannesburg because we wanted to get away from crime. This is our experience of this wonderful town -
> 
> We don't worry about crime - yet we are still careful (as you would be anywhere in the world)
> Our kids are safe and leave their bikes etc outside - (but we live in a secure estate)
> ...


I've highlighted my point in Bold Darko.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko said:


> I would like sworn testimony as to the "literally millions" comment - who counted and verified?
> 
> Tens of thousands of people just milling aboutr stabbing and ****ting on the odd occasion - yeah right!!


Yep,
I suggest you take sworn testimony up with the Author of the article, I made it easy for you with the link that you forgot when you selectively posted the quote which shows exactly how many stabbings,murders,assaults and rapes were reported to the SAPS on the day.
.
As to the bottles and rubbish, City of Durban contracted the cleaning and the sieving of the beaches to an outside Company, Mike Sutcliffe the manager should point you in the right direction if your search of the Natal Mercury and Daily News
does'nt tell you.
716 tons of broken glass and rubbish is quite a bit of rubbish, 
That was what was weighed at the durban Metro dump.

The above two newspapers will also give point you in the direction of the crime report which enumerated exactly how many stabbings and assaults there were.

I do know that 3 teenagers were raped in the paddling pools amongst the crowds ,they were taken to Netcare Staff who took them to Addington Hospital,
Again the total amount of Rapes will be in the SAPS report.

and while you are searching kindly also look up how many lost kids of less than 6 years were still unclaimed two days after the event.

as to the thousands, if you search "finding Sipho" was a front page pic at the time on either the Daily News or the Sunday Tribune.

I lived there for 12 years , we also had a beach cottage at Ballito,
The same SAPS police Station still serves the area now as then, it's crime stats are reported in the Official SAPS Crime stats.

How long did you live there?
Ever been to Durbans beachfront on July Holidays ,Christmas day and New Years eve and day?

oops, sorry, forgot, if you really search you will find an average of 2 MILLION people spend those days on Natals beaches of which, counting Bus traffic in an estimated 80,000-100,000 people cram into the area from Natal Command to Addington Beach.


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Yep,
> I suggest you take sworn testimony up with the Author of the article, I made it easy for you with the link that you forgot when you selectively posted the quote which shows exactly how many stabbings,murders,assaults and rapes were reported to the SAPS on the day.
> .
> As to the bottles and rubbish, City of Durban contracted the cleaning and the sieving of the beaches to an outside Company, Mike Sutcliffe the manager should point you in the right direction if your search of the Natal Mercury and Daily News
> ...


I see your famous article - used as a basis of fact - is the infamous "soapbox" site!! Oh, wow!! Any fool knows that this site is open to any poephol to write what they please!! You could basically say that you were abducted and raped by 16 aliens in the Drakensburg...publish the story on the "soapbox" ...and then get some guy referencing the article as fact and as substantiation for never going on holiday in the Drakensburg. Oh dear!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko does his trick, ignore the other leads I gave you as it will take effort, Snowy Smith gets way over the top, and I dont subscribe to his rhetoric, but I do subscribe to the other media I gave you including the SAPS report,

do your own work, Darko


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, and more disinformation from Darko, there were 27 Alien Rapists from Mars in that incident in the drakensberg


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> oh, and more disinformation from Darko, there were 27 Alien Rapists from Mars in that incident in the drakensberg


Apologies. Enough nonsense from me now. Daxk, Durban does indeed become a ****hole over the festive period - which is sad as I have fond memories of the place when I was young. I don''t believe that ballito is anywhere close enough though to feel it's effects. I also just feel that the "soapbox" is not 100% reliable for factual info - albeit info based on factual events, with slight exaggerations thrown in. Had there been a News24 or IOL article claiming that there were tens of thousands of people squatting and having a **** on the streets of Durban, I would believe it.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko, agreed, unfortunately this forum does'nt allow links to news24 or iol anymore, you keep on getting an error, if you search iol for durban Christmas/Newyear/December it gives a pretty good article for 2006 after which the durban tourism board squeled.

I agree with you about Snowy and his soapbox, I dont think he could count to 403 vagrants before his blood pressure tablets would interrupt.

Unfortunately,the crime figures were in a SAPS summary report given to Dbn Metro and leaked to the Press which promptly reported on it.

My Mother is in Durban right now, just spoken to her on the phone, I have seldom heard her as down about tegwen as she is,

I too lived there happily,surfed Bay and Jetty and Natal Command, fished off the old mans ski boat which launched from the ski boat base,
very good memories, and the demise has nothing to do with the influx over December, the vaalies also packed the place out, its about the loss of control by Sutcliffe and gang that angers.
Ballito and Umhdloti and Stanger were happy hunting grounds,
aah well, Nostalgia aint what it used to be.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Darko said:


> How can any person miss rape and murder?


Huh????? Ever heard of Tongue in cheek? Sarcasm? 

Let me spell it out as you obviously missed the point: I was basically making a sarcastic comment about why anyone would consider leaving a relatively safe country and think of moving to South Africa. 

If there are any other elements of the English language that you struggle with and that you would like explained, please do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Huh????? Ever heard of Tongue in cheek? Sarcasm?
> 
> Let me spell it out as you obviously missed the point: I was basically making a sarcastic comment about why anyone would consider leaving a relatively safe country and think of moving to South Africa.
> 
> If there are any other elements of the English language that you struggle with and that you would like explained, please do not hesitate to ask!


Good grief. Seems my sarcasm went over YOUR head.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Darko said:


> Good grief. Seems my sarcasm went over YOUR head.


Double edged! It seems you didn't get mine! Wow, we could go on and on and on...................


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Double edged! It seems you didn't get mine! Wow, we could go on and on and on...................


Triple Edged then!! You missed it first!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Darko said:


> Triple Edged then!! You missed it first!!


Absolutely, Touché!


----------



## alsmith39 (May 31, 2009)

*Moving to the KZN Norh Coast*



Loyiwe said:


> hallo can some body tell the truth abt how safe is the city Durban.....one hear so much about troubles and and not so much about good news we have bought a house in Balito and we must move to S.A thats for sure our final plan i work as a nurse and my husband will be retired by then....how easy it for me to get a job...how are the salaries like...i also have a dream to open my own shop....beauty and wedding dresses........ but i dont know how this will work out or not please help....


We have a son and family living in Ballito and we were there for the second time in February to due an evaluation, and decide whether to move back, we decided yes, and we are going back in October. Remember we have family suuport.
Ballito is a great place to live, but remember it is Africa, be aware of where you are and who is around you.
There is alarge Shopping Mal, and the usual Pick and Pay Centre, with plenty of people so I believe your wedding dresses would do well. 
We have four of our children living on the North/South Coast and we chose Ballito.

My daughter-in-law in has 3 clinics they would be better than working nights
Everything changes at night.
Good Luck


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Ericak said:


> Hi. I currently live in Ballito. So, let me give you the real facts and not some stories from people who've past through... know Durban etc. Ballito is nothing like Durban. We moved to Ballito from Johannesburg because we wanted to get away from crime. This is our experience of this wonderful town -
> 
> We don't worry about crime - yet we are still careful (as you would be anywhere in the world)
> Our kids are safe and leave their bikes etc outside - (but we live in a secure estate)
> ...


Todays Citizen:
"Police have arrested two suspects for the gang-rape, robbery and torture of a 26-year-old American missionary who was in South Africa on a church sponsored mission to build homes for the poor. 

The woman, who is presently in hospital receiving medical treatment for multiple injuries was attacked late on Tuesday evening by three men who smashed through the door of the Ballito home where she was staying. 

After overpowering her, the three first sexually assaulted, then beat and gang-raped her before fleeing in a Honda motor car belonging to her church group."


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Todays Citizen:
> "Police have arrested two suspects for the gang-rape, robbery and torture of a 26-year-old American missionary who was in South Africa on a church sponsored mission to build homes for the poor.
> 
> The woman, who is presently in hospital receiving medical treatment for multiple injuries was attacked late on Tuesday evening by three men who smashed through the door of the Ballito home where she was staying.
> ...


Like in Dublin (Ireland) Daxk :
Woman in knifepoint robbery - Yahoo! News UK
Victim's parents return for event - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes Arnaud, 

Lets see now, Ireland has a population of 5 million these are the Murder and Homicide and Road fatalities from Dangerous driving for Ireland 
http://www.cso.ie/Quicktables/GetQu...me=Homicide+Offences&StatisticalProduct=DB_CJ

you will note that Ireland had 50 murders for a population of 5 million, thats the same as just three SAPS police areas, Midrand (19) Sandton (12) and Douglasdale (29)
I dont think the population for those three areas is more than 300,000
you want to try and compare?

so with all your searching Arnaud you could only come up with those as to the shock and horror that is crime in Ireland?
and they were front page news!
where would they have been in SA News?

lets see, Tuesday night 1815h at the Sasol Garage in Witkpoppen Rd in Douglasdale, 200 metres from the Douglasdale Police Station, the same one on the way to Irishlouts complex, some poor woman filled up with Fuel, there was an armed robbery inside , she would'nt open her window of her car (after they had the cash) so they shot her, she's dead.
what page is she on in tonights Star?

In a separate incident Fred Britz who I knew from Business is burying his daughter this weekend, she was shot execution style in a cottage of a plot at Farmall Agricultural again quite close to Irishlouts Complex.

Arnaud, I posted the reply to Erika post because she said no rapes or murders in Ballito.

you want to try and compare?


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Yes Arnaud,
> 
> Lets see now, Ireland has a population of 5 million these are the Murder and Homicide and Road fatalities from Dangerous driving for Ireland
> http://www.cso.ie/Quicktables/GetQu...me=Homicide+Offences&StatisticalProduct=DB_CJ
> ...


Nobody claims there is no crime in SA. Those wanting to settle here don't do that for safety reason. What is your goal ? I don't understand.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Arnaud, you have'nt even bothered to read the thread you are posting on.
First post, The question gets asked "How safe is ballito?"
Down the road someone called Erikak posts that there are no rapes or murders in Ballitto.
This while there is a courtcase going on about an Estate Agent being hi-jacked and murdered in Ballito.
I reminded Erica about her post as I'm sure this poor American missionary type might also have been told there is no crime in Ballito.

And then Arnaud tries to find something in Ireland to try and minimise the VIOLENT crime in SA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Arnaud:"Those wanting to settle here don't do that for safety reason. What is your goal ? I don't understand. "

Dont they?
Are you saying that those who go to SA do so for the Adrenalin Rush?
My Goal is quite simple, Arnaud, dont try and minimise the dangers.


----------

